# Mod font suggestion



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Ele_girl uses a larger red font when speaking as a mod so the post stands out. I like that and think all mods should do something like that. Sometimes I scroll past posts but always stop when I see large colorful font. Perhaps all mods use identical font/color when speaking as one?

Just a thought. :smile2:


----------

